# Lungs: Clear or Clear to auscultation?



## CardioCoder79 (Jun 13, 2012)

For auditing purposes, does the physical exam have to say "Lungs: Clear to Auscultaion" or is just "Lungs:Clear" acceptable?


----------



## Lassal423 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think it is implied that 'Lungs: Clear' means clear to auscultation.


----------



## sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com (Jun 16, 2012)

*.*

yes ... its we can consider...


----------

